
MIT Media Lab faked key elements of "personal food computer" project: insiders - tempsy
https://www.businessinsider.com/mit-media-lab-personal-food-computers-dont-work-fake-staff-say-2019-9
======
itcrowd
As a fellow scientist this enrages me to no end.

It is little wonder that people lose faith in science if these kinds of quack
researchers continue to claim revolutionary new inventions while swindling
investors and the public out of money.

To nuance a little: I am not outraged by the fact that this project didn't
work out. Research projects fail all the time; research is difficult and
uncertain. The continued lying and pretending ("fake it until you make it"),
however, is _very_ problematic and in _some_ labs and in _some_ research
fields systemic.

Let's hope MIT and/or the Media Lab have an adequate response to this immoral
misconduct.

~~~
ssb1
"to no end" means: uselessly. "no end" means: endlessly.

[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/69501/meaning-
an...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/69501/meaning-and-usage-of-
to-no-end#69504)

------
swampthinker
This is obviously poor timing with the Epstein scandal, but I feel like this
isn't the first or last time this happens at the Media lab. Lots of ambitious
projects are started by ambitious and/or desperate doctorates that we never
hear about, some more bullshit than others.

------
noipv4
Maybe they can start by understanding how Click and Grow works, especially the
soil in their capsules.

------
aphextron
MIT Media Lab is, almost entirely, a venue for precocious grad students to pad
their resume at this point. When was the last time any meaningful research
came from there?

~~~
BubRoss
There is a tremendous amount of image filtering and computer vision research
that has come from there and get the last two decades. Don't get carried away
with an internet pile on and try to make everything black and white.

------
peter303
Theranos redux.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN.

